# Bernstein on New Year's Eve



## Joe B

FYI:

From WGBH public TV in Boston, MA:

*NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein Broadway
The New York Philharmonic celebrates the 100th birthday of the late Leonard Bernstein, its fabled Musical Director from 1958 to 1969. Led by Bramwell Tovey, with special guests Annaleigh Ashford, Christopher Jackson, Laura Osnes and Aaron Tveit, this loving tribute promises to become a classical music moment to remember.

WHEN IT'S ON:
NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Sun. Dec 31 at 9:00 PM	WGBH 2
NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Mon. Jan 1 at 4:00 AM	WGBH 2
NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Mon. Jan 1 at 12:00 PM	WGBX 44
NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Tue. Jan 2 at 9:00 PM WGBX 44
NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Sat. Jan 6 at 8:00 PM WGBH 2*

I'm hoping WGBH supplies this broadcast for streaming via the internet after the first broadcast.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> FYI:
> 
> From WGBH public TV in Boston, MA:
> 
> *NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein Broadway
> The New York Philharmonic celebrates the 100th birthday of the late Leonard Bernstein, its fabled Musical Director from 1958 to 1969. Led by Bramwell Tovey, with special guests Annaleigh Ashford, Christopher Jackson, Laura Osnes and Aaron Tveit, this loving tribute promises to become a classical music moment to remember.
> 
> WHEN IT'S ON:
> NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Sun. Dec 31 at 9:00 PM	WGBH 2
> NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Mon. Jan 1 at 4:00 AM	WGBH 2
> NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Mon. Jan 1 at 12:00 PM	WGBX 44
> NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Tue. Jan 2 at 9:00 PM WGBX 44
> NY Philharmonic New Year's Eve: Bernstein on Broadway	Sat. Jan 6 at 8:00 PM WGBH 2*
> 
> I'm hoping WGBH supplies this broadcast for streaming via the internet after the first broadcast.


This program is now archived and can be seen *HERE*


----------



## Pugg

Joe B said:


> This program is now archived and can be seen *HERE*


Thank you Joe B, very much appreciated.:tiphat:


----------

